# Not sure if sick or just sneezy?



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

One of my silkie chicks, about 7 weeks old now, sneezes. Not much, but enough to where I know it's her when I hear a sneeze. None of the other 5 chicks have any sneezing or sick symptoms, and before today I didn't think much of her sneezing. She's sneezed since we got her from Tractor Supply at about 7-9 days old. But today I gave her a long bath (her brother stepped on her with a foot full of poo) and was giving her a gentle blow dry when she pooped on my bed. It had normal looking poo in it, but there was also some water. Now was that from the long soak she had? Or I read that it could also be because I've started giving treats like yogurt and watermelon. Just curious what you guys think! She isn't lethargic at all, no labored breathing, she eats and drinks fine, and doesn't have any bubbles or any gunk anywhere. She acts like a totally fine chicken, just the occasional sneeze and now with this one weird poop. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The watermelon has a lot of water in it and can lead to watery droppings. 

The occasional sneeze is normal. Some birds have more issues with dust or fragrances than others just like us humans. Could be from the bedding, the feed or the outdoors.


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you so much! I feel a lot better now. She looks and acts totally fine, despite those 2 things. And none of the other chicks have anything, so I didn't think it was contagious. Funny how chickens can get issues with dust and things!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sick chicks/chickens usually look sick when sick. Most of the time.


----------

